# Breakaway HDX with some American Pride...



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Thought you might want to see my latest build..
Breakaway HDX with a six thread Tiger Wrap. The base is done with red, white and blue "A" NCP thread. The top wrap
is Blue "A" NCP with two scrificial threads.
Unfinished...

































Finished...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very Nice work. The tiger wrap really looks good


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## mrgreenc21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wrap looks great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Just_Me (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice wraps,, Ya should call this one Captian America


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome


----------

